# No more kernel 2.6.35 in gentoo-sources?

## cetbaalix

Hi!

Why was kernel 2.6.35 removed from gentoo-sources? It's a long term kernel and I've deployed this one on some machines. I'm very happy with it because it is very stable with KVM. All other versions have more or less problems if you run a brunch of KVMs (> 10) on a host. Recently there was an update for 2.6.35 (.14) from Andi Kleen (http://lwn.net/Articles/453757/). Would it be possible to get this kernel back into gentoo-sources?

Thanks!

Robert

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Following http://packages.gentoo.org/category/sys-kernel

The 2.6.35 kernel is available, in forms of

- gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r2

- vanilla-sources-2.6.35.8

- vanilla-sources-2.6.35.13

- vanilla-sources-2.6.35.14

----------

## solamour

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Following http://packages.gentoo.org/category/sys-kernel
> 
> The 2.6.35 kernel is available, in forms of
> 
> - gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r2
> ...

 

Are you sure 2.6.35 is available in gentoo-sources?

__

sol

----------

## xaviermiller

Sorry, I was wrong: this was hardened-sources. Sorry for the comfusion.

----------

## cetbaalix

Well ok, I could use vanilla-sources too. I think the differences aren't to big especially for kernels longer maintained as patches hopefully get back into the vanilla sources if they're relevant.

Thanks 

Robert

----------

## John R. Graham

You can also fetch the gentoo-sources-2.6.35* ebuilds from the attic and put them in your local overlay.

- John

----------

## solamour

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> You can also fetch the gentoo-sources-2.6.35* ebuilds from the attic and put them in your local overlay.

 

Is putting the ebuild file in my "/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/" enough to emerge the version that is no longer in the Portage? In the past, I had to also 1) put the digest file in "/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/files/" and 2) hunt down the files listed in the digest file and put them in "/usr/portage/distfiles/". I'd like to know if that's still the correct procedure. Thanks.

__

sol

----------

## John R. Graham

No, it's not enough and isn't recommended either as the next "emerge --sync" will overwrite it. There are a number of tutorials on setting up a local overlay, this one among them. Enjoy.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## Cyker

Go here, and find the area of the kernel you wanted then turn on dead files and find the actual ebuild. Save that and put it in an overlay and or make a new overlay ad add that overlay to make.conf.

Never *ever* rely on Gentoo for long-term support of anything - This distro's one big weakness is the same as its strength: It is constantly shifting and changing. For long term stuff, an overlay is a must!

----------

## cetbaalix

Of course Gentoo is permanently shifting but 2.6.32 e.g. is still in gentoo-sources. It's a long term kernel too. So I was hoping the same would happen with 2.6.35. .32 and .35 are the only LT kernels I know currently (besides .27 but this is really getting old now).  But anyway thanks for all your answers!

----------

## solamour

I went with the "Local Overlays" method. But after I downloaded the ebuild file, I'm not able to proceed.

```
# ebuild gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r17.ebuild manifest

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch'

--2011-08-17 14:51:55--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 199.6.1.167, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|156.56.247.195|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-08-17 14:51:56 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://dev.gentoo.org/~plasmaroo/patches/kernel/misc/security/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch'

--2011-08-17 14:51:56--  http://dev.gentoo.org/~plasmaroo/patches/kernel/misc/security/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch

Resolving dev.gentoo.org... 140.211.166.183

Connecting to dev.gentoo.org|140.211.166.183|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-08-17 14:51:56 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch'. Aborting.

!!! Fetch failed for gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch, can't update Manifest
```

Sure enough, the file ebuild was looking for, such as "gentoo-sources-2.4.25-CAN-2004-0814.patch", wasn't there. I guess it's not marked as "dead files" for nothing.

Going back to the initial question, how do I emerge something if a package is fallen out of the Portage?

__

sol

----------

## Hu

 *solamour wrote:*   

> Going back to the initial question, how do I emerge something if a package is fallen out of the Portage?

 Put the ebuild in a local overlay.  Resurrect any required files from $FILESDIR and put them in the same overlay.  The place where you got stuck is that only small files go in $FILESDIR.  Large files go on the mirrors, but they are not left on the mirrors indefinitely.  Once all references to a mirrored file are gone, the file itself may be removed to recover space.  You will need to locate the file from somewhere else, most likely the downloads page of the project which released it.  Once you find it, and verify it is the same file that Gentoo once hosted, place it in $DISTDIR.

----------

